# kp componets 6 link



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

anybody know if its hard to do side to side or 3 wheel with the 6 link set up. im not real worried bout 3 wheel but would like to know, here is a video ifound of it but was wondering if anybody knew anything about them 6 link i have a 95 s-10


----------



## joakwin (Dec 27, 2003)

i have a kp 6link on my 00 gmc sierra, have no problems with side to side action

as long as u have 8 valves for a fbss then u can hit sides


----------



## NomaOnAir (Jun 15, 2006)

really your not gonnabe able to be at a still postion and hit 3 w/ any kinda (BAG)
its possible w/ cans . YOU CAN hit 3 w/ bags going around corners or circles.

this is with bags .But fed (RiP) knew what he was doing w/ his setup.









I've never seen a bagged truck in a still position hitting 3 wheel.

also another teaser on freds truck .
on 20's .









sorry to whore you post .. Just its weird to look back on these pictures.
Fred was killed by a drunk driver incase anyone is wonder.


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

(really your not gonnabe able to be at a still postion and hit 3 w/ any kinda (BAG)
its possible w/ cans . YOU CAN hit 3 w/ bags going around corners or circles)


Sorry man but yes you can :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NomaOnAir_@Dec 31 2006, 02:36 PM~6870902
> *really your not gonnabe able to be at a still postion and hit 3 w/ any kinda (BAG)
> its possible w/ cans . YOU CAN hit 3 w/ bags going around corners or circles.
> 
> ...


here you go




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

anybody do 3 with the kp 6 link?


----------



## 3WHEELINGS10 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Jan 1 2007, 09:42 PM~6879513
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

you would probably have to take off the shocks of the 6-link, im guessin


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

if you look close that s10 has a power balland its hooked to a cilinder so dont know if thats a bag set up in the rear


----------

